# For whose who hate Outcast dead time leap - listen to the Wolf Hunt



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys, for those who hate McNeils time leap at Outcast dead novel - listen to the Wolf Hunt audio drama, which were sold at Horus Heresy Weekender. I know that McNeil is miss or hit - but this explanation is brilliant:good: Doctor who is slowly smoking himself to the death at the corner, listening to this. 
Prepare yourself - it is worth it :mrgreen:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Guys, for those who hate McNeils time leap at Outcast dead novel - listen to the Wolf Hunt audio drama, which were sold at Horus Heresy Weekender. I know that McNeil is miss or hit - but this explanation is brilliant:good: Doctor who is slowly smoking himself to the death at the corner, listening to this.
> Prepare yourself - it is worth it :mrgreen:


Any chance of a spoiler synopsis? I won't be listening to it, as I can never, ever stand audio dramas.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Would you mind giving us plot details in spoiler tags?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

The MP 3 version is now on sale on the Black Library website.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck paying for some guy reading a book that I have a pair of perfectly good eyes that do his job for him.

I'm not a 6 year old ADHD fucktard after all.

I'm 7 years old.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, books all the way. I like being able to read at my own pace, whether that's skim-reading or takingg my time.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Who's the artist for the cover art on the website?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

For those of us who want to read it, we'll just have to wait for future Scripts volumes.

In fairness to McNeill I remember this subject being brought up on his blog shortly after the book's release, to which he roughly replied, ''Remember, not everything is what it seems.'' If we take that and this at face value, then fair enough. But I do wonder why this couldn't have just been answered or made clearer in the book itself. But, again, I haven't experienced the audio so I'm in no position to talk.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Magnus' message arrived like in the old timeline and the Emperor + a Host of psykers were able to contain it within the walls of the palace but eventually they were overcome and the events of TOD took place


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with audio books at all. However, I would never listen to them at home if I can read a book. I travel a lot so they are fantastic to listen to in the car. 

They should release all stuff in book, e-book and audio though to cater for everyone's tastes. I could really do with the First Heretic on Audio.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Grabbed my iPod and went on a long bike ride expecting to have my ears violated by McNeill, but after having finished it my opinion is rather positive overall. The first half hour is entirely forgettable, but the last 25 or so minutes were great. 

Spoilers for those who can‘t for some reason bear audios. 



First half of the book is basically Nagasena tracking down Severian. Severian is (obviously) trying to escape Terra, so he races of to good old Ing Mae Sing‘s fortress to grab a ship (and a hostage). 

Well just guess who decides to get involved? Ouh, yes. *The one and only..*

Malcador _"I recruit anyone and everyone"_ The Sigilette.

You can guess the rest. 

Then there is also him explaining all the timeline fuckupps n‘ stuff, while walking around like some Emperor Palpatine.

To be continued in "The Silent War". 


Overal, I‘d say its worth the listen. Better than McNeill‘s recent offerings.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So Severian is joining Garro and crew? Interesting development


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> So Severian is joining Garro and crew? Interesting development




Interesting development? It's all we ever hear about these days!

I really think they've overplayed Malcador's recruitment drive.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Better than McNeill‘s recent offerings.


So better than a stinking pile of shite...OK


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Like I always say, what about deaf people? They can't listen to audios, so really GW should be more inclusive and put them out in paper form too so every one can enjoy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Like I always say, what about deaf people? They can't listen to audios, so really GW should be more inclusive and put them out in paper form too so every one can enjoy.


What about blind people? They can‘t read books, so GW should really make everything in audio format so that everyone can enjoy it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Interesting development? It's all we ever hear about these days!
> 
> I really think they've overplayed Malcador's recruitment drive.


Probably should have put that in inverted commas, as that's what I was implying as well.

Seems to be simultaneously overplaying it, yet not utilising it in any meaningful or interesting way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Probably should have put that in inverted commas, as that's what I was implying as well.
> 
> Seems to be simultaneously overplaying it, yet not utilising it in any meaningful or interesting way.


Welcome to McNeil.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

If that's the explanation behind the timeline screw up in 'The Outcast Dead', then I wish Graham would have just said either, ...

1. "Sorry, I totally screwed up on my research," or...
2. "Sorry, I should have just said as much in my novel, rather than leaving people waiting for an anti-climactic explanation for something that would have appeared to be a blatant error to anyone who has read this series."


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah is anyone actually buying that excuse?


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah is anyone actually buying that excuse?


Is it really that hard to credit Graham McNeill with some intellect? 

He wouldn't have made a mistake like that, considering he's one of the people who established the Horus Heresy timeline way before the novel series was ever a thing.

The whole point of the Outcast Dead / Wolf Hunt timeline is to drive a point across. 

Magnus wasn't punished for actually playing around with minor spells, whatever bans Nikaea stipulated. He was punished for practicing sorcery on such a scale that it not only lasted two years, managing to overcome the most formidable array of psychic defenses in the Imperium (defenses which, I would assume were being constantly bolstered throughout those two years), but also caused considerable morale damage among the population, when it eventually broke out (IN the middle of a Galaxy-spanning civil war).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes.

letters.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Yes.
> 
> letters.


What he said.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Yes.
> 
> letters.


^This


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm about to reach _The Outcast Dead_ in my HH read-through. (Well, mostly listen-through from this point forward.) Will I be "safe" to listen to _Wolf Hunt_ right after, or is there some intermediate material that I should read first?


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

My memory is bit fuzzy on this one, so take it with a grain of salt but I think you should be safe. Wolf Hunt only deals with the aftermath of TOD, I think.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Listen on straight after, nothing else is spoiled by it.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Lupe said:


> Is it really that hard to credit Graham McNeill with some intellect?
> 
> He wouldn't have made a mistake like that, considering he's one of the people who established the Horus Heresy timeline way before the novel series was ever a thing.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. k:


----------

